# Living in NZ with Aus PR



## kiwicabrera (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello!!

I am living and working in Auckland since April with my Australian Permanent Residence which expires in 4 years.
I really appreciate if somebody in the same circumstances apply for NZ PR or Citizenship.
Any advice on what is the best I can do highly appreciated
Thanks
Carlos


----------

